

Send faxes & sign documents from Google Drive… powered by HelloFax  - guiseppecalzone
http://www.hellofax.com/googledrive

======
zallarak
I recall using HelloFax to sign and fax legal/tax forms, an upgrade from
having to do it physically. This takes it to a new level of convenience; now
one may apparently sign/fax docs, clicking right through docs stored on
Google's cloud, which is a pretty nice reduction in friction.

EDIT: I'd also add that when you have a busy day, having a simpler way to
manage/deal with periphery tasks like faxing, makes a significant difference
to your workflow. I don't have a need for faxing people right now, but bmarked
for when I do.

~~~
kevin_morrill
HelloFax engineer here... we also can take any incoming faxes you get and put
them right in Google Drive.

~~~
brandnewlow
Hello Fax is the YC product I rave about most often to people. Fanatically,
too. I can't describe how much I hate printing, signing, scanning/faxing
documents. Now I just use you guys. Thanks.

------
lazerwalker
I adore HelloFax — talk about a well-designed product that solves a real
problem.

Props to you guys for being so on top of things to have your Google Drive
stuff ready to go on day 1!

------
bronxbomber92
HelloFax seems like a great company. I gained a lot of respect for them during
the SOPA ordeal. They let me send a free fax to my representative!

------
kposehn
Ok, this is much more compelling than Google Drive alone.

~~~
jganetsk
Herein lies the promise of Drive SDK.

------
jason_shah
Kudos to HelloFax for being on top of complementary product releases and using
the release of gdrive as marketing fuel.

I believe they also did something for SOPA to spur letters to Congress. That
was a clever, good-for-the world marketing move, too.

------
jumpbug
why does it need access to manage my contacts? I'm pretty sure they're trying
to take advantage of the hype to spam my address book. not positive though as
I'm not going to sign up.

~~~
pdenya
Your contacts are used for auto complete, they won't be spammed.

~~~
iag
pdenya, can Hellofax do without the auto-complete feature? I rather sacrifice
that so I don't have to give up my personal contacts.

Plus... most of the people I am faxing won't be in my contact address book.
Those are usually to some random numbers. If you guys can remove the request
for address book, it'll be a no brainer to sign up.

~~~
evoxed
Agreed. I signed up anyway to try it out before recommending it to some
people, but the request for contacts will be a dealbreaker for some.

------
technogarden
Faxes are probably one of the most annoying things I have to deal with since I
don't have a fax machine. Next time I need to send a fax I'll definitely try
out this service - anything beats traipsing over to Albertsons!

------
Urgo
Just a head up: looks like the promotional subscription they are offering ends
Oct 20th. Not sure if it "renews" oct 20th or we get put on their standard
free plan <http://www.hellofax.com/content/pricing>

Plan: Google Drive

Price: $0.00 per month

Fax pages per month: 50

Ends: October 20th

Cancel subscription

~~~
guiseppecalzone
Hi Urgo, cofounder of HelloFax here.

We may extend the offer. But, if we don't, the system will just put you on the
free plan.

~~~
pasbesoin
What about those of us who are already paying customers? A few extra pages,
for loyalty?

(I understand the need to market. Nonetheless, it's difficult at times not to
feel a bit irked when "the new guy" is getting for free what you're paying
for.)

------
ap3
Would be cool if I could receive faxes through Google Voice and saved them to
my Google Drive. No more fax machines.

~~~
jrockway
This would probably be difficult. Google Voice can't know if it's a person or
a fax machine calling until you pick up the phone and start talking, so if it
offered this feature, you'd have to deal with your phone ringing whenever you
were receiving a fax. (I suppose Google Voice could answer "Hello?", make the
decision, and then ring your phone if the person at the other end started
speaking in a non-fax-machine voice. But that would also be a shitty UX.)

HelloFax mentions in a post above that they can already receive faxes to your
Google Drive, so the only compromise is that you have to have a separate phone
number and fax number. Which is what most people do anyway.

~~~
devicenull
Google voice already picks up the phone for you, prompts the caller for their
name, then rings your actual phone. Adding fax detection in there doesn't seem
like it would be that hard to do.

Or, they can answer the phone, listen for any fax modems, then continue to
play their own ring sound.

------
evoxed
How do you assign a local fax number? Is there any way to associate it with an
existing number? Small businesses might start leaping for joy...

~~~
kevin_morrill
Hellofax engineer here... just click Upgrade Now at the top of any page once
you've logged in. You'll be able to pick a phone number for just about any
area code.

We do not currently have a way to port an existing number that you have. We
hear the feedback loud and clear.

~~~
FootballMuse
I don't have an Upgrade Now button available...

------
FootballMuse
I'm trying to test the receive faxes into gDrive function, but every time I
try to get a fax number it brings me back to the main screen.

Anyone else get this to work?

------
pgrous
Seems to download all your Google Contacts. Quality is low, almost unreadable.

